# Fantasies or intentions when catching a cheating spouse



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

I've had this fantasy about what I would have done if I had caught my x-wife in bed with one of the OM in my house. Its only a fantasy because I never got the opportunity. But if the opp was there, I'd have taken it.

I'd hope that I would have caught them both butt naked. I'd slap a sleeper hold on his ass, drag him downstairs and throw him out the front door without his clothes.

Then I'd go back upstairs, hopefully before she had a chance to put anything on, and gently escort her out the door ......without her clothes

I'm sorry guys, but the thought of that would be just too damn satisfying.

Any fantasies of what you'd do if you caught your spouse red handed? Or true stories of what you actually did do?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

dusty4 said:


> I've had this fantasy about what I would have done if I had caught my x-wife in bed with one of the OM in my house. Its only a fantasy because I never got the opportunity. But if the opp was there, I'd have taken it.
> 
> I'd hope that I would have caught them both butt naked. I'd slap a sleeper hold on his ass, drag him downstairs and throw him out the front door without his clothes.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I never had any fantasies about it. 

But I can tell you stone cold for 45 minutes after I found out, I was not in my right state of mind, and had the potential to be violent. FWW was not home, and i didnt even know who the man was. But actually catching them? Whoa man. I would have gone berserk. This was shocking to me, considering i'm one of the most gentile people I knew. 

Violence in these cases is a pretty normal reaction. (An improper one, but not unnatural.) As is wishing we were there so we could better control something we have no control over. 

That's pretty much what a fantasy of catching a cheater comes down to: The chance to regain control. Pretty normal and common I'd guess.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope. It'd be rated worse than N-17 and a Director's Cut that would be unsuitable for anyone to watch.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

I have several fantasies. One of my 'favorites' is taking a baseball bat to his computer and cell phone. When I'm finished smashing them both to an unrecognizable heap, as he looks on with amazement, he says ANGRILY, "Why did you do that?!" 

I smile...shrug my shoulders and tell him the same thing HE told ME when I asked HIM 'Why?'

Me: (shrugging shoulders) "*It. Just. Happened*."


Vega


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

dusty4 said:


> I've had this fantasy about what I would have done if I had caught my x-wife in bed with one of the OM in my house. Its only a fantasy because I never got the opportunity. But if the opp was there, I'd have taken it.
> 
> I'd hope that I would have caught them both butt naked. I'd slap a sleeper hold on his ass, drag him downstairs and throw him out the front door without his clothes.
> 
> ...


According to the faith I no longer follow, the son of god wept twice in scripture. If there was a god, and if I had been there when everything happened between them, had god seen my reaction and it's consequences, he surely would've walked out sobbing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

No fantasies. I would hope to see and know the worst of the worst so I could simply disconnect and cut losses without confusion. 

My worse nightmare would be to feel like I was partly to blame. It would make me feel guilty along with her when I divorced her.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I always say that one problem with avoiding the things that you want to avoid, is that the other person can still say, oh it never would have happened - and you're paranoid for even thinking it's possible.

For example, after I had visualised all the things that I thought were possible but did not want to happen, that's when I finally worked up the nerve to have a talk about just how important this "just a friend" ex was of his.

1. I imagined that he would probably go to her b-day party without me and then claim that I just didn't try hard enough to find him that evening.

2. I imagined that if he had ever introduced us, she would probably say something so offensive to me -- and considering all the things that he and she had discussed about me she had lots of ammunition.

3. I imagined that for this trip to a heavy metal music festival that he was going to with a friend -- a male friend from his university -- that he could meet up with her there. He did sent to her in an e-mail all the details about the trip and she was the the type a) wanted to travel while she was in Europe; b) had the money to do so; c) liked heavy metal music festivals. In other words, it was not a leap to assume that she could get there........ then upload a photo of them together. I made damned sure that that was not going to happen.

But I do know, the best solution to a problem is to avoid it completely. So while my fiance can say, that would not have happened, I am just secure in the knowledge that I made damned sure they didn't.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I had no fantasy about meeting him. Because my dear; clueless wife decided to introduce us. Nice! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

SomedayDig said:


> Nope. It'd be rated worse than N-17 and a Director's Cut that would be unsuitable for anyone to watch.


Along the lines of the movie Hostel?


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I had no fantasy about meeting him. Because my dear; clueless wife decided to introduce us. Nice!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :wtf:


----------



## Welsh TXN (Feb 4, 2012)

I did catch the other man in his PJs in my house cowering in the closet I lost my mind thank god my exWW was between me and him and I was sane enough to to hit her but I did go for my shotgun by the time I got back from my office he had rushed out without his over night bag because my exWW stopped me I did tell him I was going to kill him. 
I moved out hat day nothing ever came of it and no over fantises that was enough for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

dusty4 said:


> Along the lines of the movie Hostel?


That'd be the opening sequence


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dusty4 said:


> :wtf:


Well, I can see her logic. She liked him (she'd known him for several years) and so she thought that I'd like him too!

And had he not been my wife's AP, I might have like him.

Some years later in a social situation we met him and his new wife. Awkward? You have *no* idea!:rofl:

His wife was tall, blonde and stacked. Though I don't know why I remember that.:smthumbup:


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I had a feeling that MH was cheating and wanted to follow him one day. When he thought I was at work. And throw a rock at her or his car. 
Is it bad I still have fantasies of smacking the OW if I ever see her.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Fantasy? Ive done it.

LONG ago early 90s a buddy found out his live in GF was doing another dude at his apt. He "left town" Me, my buddy and 2 others went in, removed the other man bare ass naked from his apt. I was not point man. We had a BIG buddy. HE was point man.

No punches thrown. Just pushed out the door. Bare assed. LOL to be early 20s again with less fear.

He allowed her to dress before booting her later that night.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't know if it's been commented on somewhere else, but recently the news reported a man (somewhere in USA) was found not guilty for shooting and killing his wife's lover when he found them going at it in his bed.

His defense was he didn't know who it was and thought that his wife was being raped. Now, as a man and a juror, I would find that hard to believe; but instead of winding up in Shawshank prison, this guy walked. I would have loved to have been in that jury room to hear the conversations. My guess is, some of the men jurors didn't believe him either, but didn't care. 

Unbelievably, he and is wife are still together. 

Moral: POSOM's better be careful.


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Fantasy? Ive done it.
> 
> LONG ago early 90s a buddy found out his live in GF was doing another dude at his apt. He "left town" Me, my buddy and 2 others went in, removed the other man bare ass naked from his apt. I was not point man. We had a BIG buddy. HE was point man.
> 
> ...


F'in awesome! But he shouldn't have allowed her to dress. Should have thrown her clothes outside and made her go out there to get dressed.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

He still loved her so he just said he couldnt put her out naked. She just went limp and shook and sobbed on the bed. Didnt even bother to cover herself... Pure shock. 

He had that hollow voice. He was grieving. He truly loved her but wanted his revenge on the OM I remember one word as we left. "Pack". We werent there but maybe 5 minutes.

I assume the other OM just went to his car. Not sure how he started it.

Seems like some women do the shut down thing. Shamwows and Dreyes just laid down on the floor. This simply laid down where she was at already. The bed.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone remember the movie "The World According to Garp"? My fantasy is (was) to rear-end the OM's car at about 30 mph while the WW has her teeth in a very compromising position on the OMs favorite body part. Problem solved!!! (And yes she confessed to have been in this compromising position in the OMs car.)


If you have never seen the movie, Google it. The scene in question is on You Tube.


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

I would love to be just sitting with a chair blocking the hallway from my bedroom. You hear what is taking place and just wait patiently. Then as she goes to let him out. There you are.

They both don't know what to do, you're just sitting, arms crossed, reclined a little waiting patiently. You see the panic begin, the confusion, fear and anger. Neither knows what to do and you just keep staring, a slight smile. 

Then simply say something like "how was your day?" Not angry, normally as if everything was fine.

The rest would sort itself out, the humiliation of the two would only be compounded by the fact that I would be filming them both with my phone and would later forward it to everyone we knew. 

A guy can dream...lol (feel gross even saying that..)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

badmemory said:


> Don't know if it's been commented on somewhere else, but recently the news reported a man (somewhere in USA) was found not guilty for shooting and killing his wife's lover when he found them going at it in his bed.
> 
> His defense was he didn't know who it was and thought that his wife was being raped. Now, as a man and a juror, I would find that hard to believe; but instead of winding up in Shawshank prison, this guy walked. I would have loved to have been in that jury room to hear the conversations. My guess is, some of the men jurors didn't believe him either, but didn't care.
> 
> ...


Historically it was considered a crime of passion if a man killed his wife's AP and even the wife if he caught them in the act.

However, if a woman did the same thing she was guilty of murder.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

HarryDoyle said:


> Anyone remember the movie "*The World According to Garp*"? My fantasy is (was) to rear-end the OM's car at about 30 mph while the WW has her teeth in a very compromising position on the OMs favorite body part. Problem solved!!! (And yes she confessed to have been in this compromising position in the OMs car.)
> 
> 
> If you have never seen the movie, Google it. The scene in question is on You Tube.


i have seen the movie.But i was thinking more of


Django unchained on his A.S.S


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> Anyone remember the movie "The World According to Garp"? My fantasy is (was) to rear-end the OM's car at about 30 mph while the WW has her teeth in a very compromising position on the OMs favorite body part. Problem solved!!!


Ya, and the wife gets to drink through a straw for 6 months. Ah we can only dream.


----------



## punkinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh, I would LOVE to have caught my STBXH in the act! Not only so that I could inflict a much deserved @ss-whooping... but more so I could look him in the eye and say "let me hear you lie your way out of this one!!!"


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

punkinhead said:


> Oh, I would LOVE to have caught my STBXH in the act! Not only so that I could inflict a much deserved @ss-whooping... but more so I could look him in the eye and say "let me hear you lie your way out of this one!!!"


He would still try! "It's not what it looks like baby! Jezzabel here was just showing me some things to help spice up our sex life, honest! We're just friends I swear! She doesn't mean anything to me, it's just sex!"


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Follow mine on the way to her house. Give him about 20 minutes to get inside and them getting started then pound on the door until one answered. Let them explain that "old friendship" to my face. Actually punching her as hard as I could in her face, kicking her in the twat and then him in the crotch. After a bit make them carry on with what they had planned or get the same thing over again. She would be scared to death and probably never would have opened the door to start with, calling 911 instead. Still want to pound on her door and punch her in the face when she answers.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I would call the OMW, my MIL, our neighbors and someone from the church. Then I would walk them upstairs to show them the bedroom.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Historically it was considered a crime of passion if a man killed his wife's AP and even the wife if he caught them in the act.
> 
> However, if a woman did the same thing she was guilty of murder.


Yeah, those were the good ole days.

Kidding.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Well, I can see her logic. She liked him (she'd known him for several years) and so she thought that I'd like him too!
> 
> And had he not been my wife's AP, I might have like him.
> 
> ...


You had no trouble letting his wife know he had no trouble cheating with a married woman, right?


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

badmemory said:


> Don't know if it's been commented on somewhere else, but recently the news reported a man (somewhere in USA) was found not guilty for shooting and killing his wife's lover when he found them going at it in his bed.His defense was he didn't know who it was and thought that his wife was being raped. Now, as a man and a juror, I would find that hard to believe; but instead of winding up in Shawshank prison, this guy walked. I would have loved to have been in that jury room to hear the conversations. My guess is, some of the men jurors didn't believe him either, but didn't care.Unbelievably, he and is wife are still together. Moral: POSOM's better be careful.


This happened about 20 miles form me. He got up during the night and found them going at it on the sofa. He thought his wife was being attacked and killed the man. Truth is the dead guy was his wife's lover and former roommate. I am glad the was not convicted and he should leave that skank wife in the dust. The 911 operator asked him if he would check the guy and offer assistance and he said no I will not I just shot him and I certainly am not going to help him. He told 911 he caught the man "fornicating" with his wife.


----------

